# One piece striker wood preference



## B Rogers (Feb 19, 2020)

What do you all prefer for a good one piece striker? I typically use Osage or Purpleheart dowels for my two piece strikers. The few one piece strikers I’ve made have been Osage and walnut. Trying to get an idea for what y’all have had the best luck with. 

Also, looking for any secrets on conditioning the striker tip. I typically sand mine with 400 then scotchbrite pads. I’ve read others use 100 grit. Curious what you all do.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 20, 2020)

Bubinga, osage and black locust are my favorites but I make many others. I prefer a straight tip roughed up with 180.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 20, 2020)

Persimmon and Brazilian cherry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## TTP GC (Feb 20, 2020)

Flared
Kingwood, cocobolo, bubinga black limba, abw,
Condition with 120 abranet
Use scotchbrite for slate, ceramic

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nate029 (Feb 22, 2020)

I like rosewood also

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2020)

I sell a lot of bubinga, coco, kingwood, abw and katalox. Have others but seems everyone likes the super hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm not partial...even tried walnut....once :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 23, 2020)

dymond wood ,, blood wood, black locust ,, after I get my tips shaped I use 150 git paper in palm of hand give twist the dymond wood if get s to slick ill run paper cross tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 18, 2020)

Turned a one piece Cocobolo striker today. But man it gave me a fit as it started thinning down. It would flex just a bit and my tool would catch. Any tips? Do you all turn between centers? Tried one the other day between centers and wound up splitting it by tightening the quill too much. Thanks in advance. Here’sa few pics of ones I’ve been working on lately crow call, couple owl hooters (built using @ThomasT ’s) tutorial, and pot calls. The buckeye burl hooter exhaust ended up much lighter color than the blank was initially. Most of the gray turned out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for sharing so many secrets. I really love this forum


----------



## Ray D (Mar 19, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> Turned a one piece Cocobolo striker today. But man it gave me a fit as it started thinning down. It would flex just a bit and my tool would catch. Any tips? Do you all turn between centers? Tried one the other day between centers and wound up splitting it by tightening the quill too much. Thanks in advance. Here’sa few pics of ones I’ve been working on lately crow call, couple owl hooters (built using @ThomasT ’s) tutorial, and pot calls. The buckeye burl hooter exhaust ended up much lighter color than the blank was initially. Most of the gray turned out of it.
> 
> View attachment 182480
> 
> ...


I generally don’t turn a one piece striker between centers. I chuck up what becomes the thin end and the barrel end gets the live center. Chucking up that one end wastes a bit of wood but it keeps it from flexing on me. Probably better options but it works for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 19, 2020)

Ray D said:


> I generally don’t turn a one piece striker between centers. I chuck up what becomes the thin end and the barrel end gets the live center. Chucking up that one end wastes a bit of wood but it keeps it from flexing on me. Probably better options but it works for me.


I’ve been chucking opposite this method. I’ll try reversing and see if that helps. Thank you


----------



## myingling (Mar 19, 2020)

when or if I turn a striker I turn between centers ,, for me it always worked out better to have head toward tail stock and rod toward lathe head ,, I always get knocked down and do head then the rod ,,, if the rod started getting chatter or don't fill right I keep 60 grit sand paper on hand and sand to finale diameter ,, if I have sand its normally pretty close by then and once I get corners knocked off blanks spur drive has pretty good bite by then I my back tailstock off just hair,,, all takes bout 5 minutes do striker

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 19, 2020)

myingling said:


> when or if I turn a striker I turn between centers ,, for me it always worked out better to have head toward tail stock and rod toward lathe head ,, I always get knocked down and do head then the rod ,,, if the rod started getting chatter or don't fill right I keep 60 grit sand paper on hand and sand to finale diameter ,, if I have sand its normally pretty close by then and once I get corners knocked off blanks spur drive has pretty good bite by then I my back tailstock off just hair,,, all takes bout 5 minutes do striker


Thank you sir. Appreciate the response. You too keep the rod toward the headstock. That may be my big problem. I’ve typically turned the rod toward the tailstock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## myingling (Mar 19, 2020)

I had do few striker heads this morning maybe this will help maybe not lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 4


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 19, 2020)

myingling said:


> I had do few striker heads this morning maybe this will help maybe not lol


Thanks a lot. Really appreciate that.


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 19, 2020)

Myingling posted a great tip. I've found tailstock "tension" can cause a lot of bending. I use just enough to keep my mini spur engaged when I work on the peg end as well. There's ya another tip...mini spur. 1/2" diameter

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 19, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> Myingling posted a great tip. I've found tailstock "tension" can cause a lot of bending. I use just enough to keep my mini spur engaged when I work on the peg end as well. There's ya another tip...mini spur. 1/2" diameter


I’ll need to get one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2020)

I used some african blackwood from @Mike1950 and it sounds great on slate. 
Spalted maple. 
Redheart.
Osage orange.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 19, 2020)

What’s a good size for the long part of a 2piece striker. I want to try making one or two from some old dry and hard red tip photinia and have a couple of you who use 2 pc to try out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 19, 2020)

TimR said:


> What’s a good size for the long part of a 2piece striker. I want to try making one or two from some old dry and hard red tip photinia and have a couple of you who use 2 pc to try out.


Striker dowels are typically around 5-6” to allow for an inch or so for glue up to the head.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 19, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> Striker dowels are typically around 5-6” to allow for an inch or so for glue up to the head.


Diameter?


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 20, 2020)

TimR said:


> Diameter?


1/4 or 5/16. Just depends on preference.


----------



## Cody Hatten (Mar 25, 2020)

To me can’t go wrong with hickory. I know most don’t like it but I have had good luck with it.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Aug 4, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> I'm not partial...even tried walnut....once :) I really like these one piece strikers!View attachment 180577


----------

